# GroupeSTAHL Announces Partnership With Wild Side



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

St. Clair Shores, MI, January 17, 2014 – Together, Ted Stahl of GroupeSTAHL and Frank Gizatullin of the Wild Side announce that Wild Side has entered into a joint venture with GroupeSTAHL. GroupeSTAHL is the parent company of more than 20 companies, all specializing in equipment, materials or services for garment decoration or embellishment. 

According to Gizatullin, “My biggest reward is to be associated with Stahls’, a company that helps garment decorators of all sizes become successful. I’ve always admired the way the Stahls’ team works hard to bring products to the industry to help people profit with personalization. I am proud to partner with Stahls’.” 

Wild Side has been a premier manufacturer of high quality heat transfers and apparel art since 1979. Wild Side’s Los Angeles headquarters is a complete 38,000-square-foot facility with a showroom and the warehouse stocks more than 6,000 products, with more than 10 million transfers in stock.

“This is a perfect marriage,” says Stahl. “The Wild Side has the best apparel artwork in the industry—if not the world! We believe the quality and selection of Wild Side transfers will give our customers another turnkey profit center.” 

For more information on ordering Wild Side transfers, please go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979. 

GroupeSTAHL Company, a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies, provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Headquartered in St. Clair Shores, Michigan, GroupeSTAHL operations are located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to Heat Presses, Heat Transfer Materials - Garment Decoration & Personalization | Stahls' or call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

